# 6 gallon DIY canister filter



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just finished my 2nd leak test of my 6gallon bucket canister filter. I wanted to post this up to see peoples opinions hopefully not to harsh. The project was fairly cheap I had the pump and bucket all I needed was Gamma lid and plumbing.

Its a simple design bottom is intake water goes through media and gets to pump. I chose to use 1in pvc pipe. Pump already had 1in fittings so I stuck with that. As you can see in pictures the intake has 2 ball valves thats so I can disconnect the union without water siphoning out of either bucket or tubeing. The plumbing to pump kinda had to get more complex to keep it from getting to tall. The pump I have is a lifegard aquatics 3000.

1st leak test showed leaks at 90 elbow on pump, bottom bulk head and gamma lid. 
2nd leak test I eliminated all leaks tightened elbow on pump, bought larger rubber seals for bulk heads, and for gamma lid used urethane on inside lip.

At first I thought of making multiple intakes and placing pump inside bucket but I though for a first time it would add to many possible problems.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you take pics of the inside? What are you going to be using as media and how? Is it going to be stacked?


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

There is actually nothing in the inside. All I have for a basket is the first basket above the intake its basically the bottom 4inches of another identical bucket with 1in holes drilled. I was going to use another identical bucket to make baskets to fit in I had it cut but than I didn't realize the gamma lid would prevent them from being removed. So I planned on just using the bottom basket and stacking media.

For mechanical media so far I have a cut to size air filter thats 20 x 30 x 1. Its made for furnaces but would serve as a course filter. I will cut few to fit in bucket.

For biological i'm not sure I can't find nearly enough pot scrubbers to put in a 6gal bucket. I found those puffy shower sponge things which seem like they would work but waiting to see if anything better comes up.

The size of this is making it more difficult to come up with what to use for media


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

very interested! more info


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Would LOVE to see actual break down of what is inside with pics....

If it works well for you I am interested in taking on similar project.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a pretty ugly 2262 you got there. :thumb: I like it.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Not a problem so far I've just been trying to make sure the whole thing seals properly before I go t to much into media. This is just to make sure i dont put more work or money into it without knowing for sure if it will seal.

Its not as physically appealing as canister filters available, but so far I've tried to make it so maintaining it won't be to difficult.

I will keep you guys updated its actually hard to decide what kind of media to get for this 6 gallons is a lot of space to fill.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I like, I too would have a purpose for this design but to me it looks like it will be very noisy.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Unfortunately I had some bad circumstances and I had to rush setting up my filter. Last night at 1am my rena xp3 stopped the return latch has been giving me problems it wont close or fully open. Starting it takes up to an 1hr because I have an older impellar. Since I have no local seller that has either of these parts available I had to put my 6gallon filter into action. Here are pics of inside

































The bottom is made of the cut bottom of another bucket identical size so it gives room for water to rise through media and it doesn't go all the way down. I actually have pot scrubbers from xp3 in the tray but the shower things cover it up. I bout 6 packages of 5 shower sponges for $1 a pack at dollar tree. I put mechanical filter on top followed by poly fiber fill and another mechanical filter over that.

The filter is currently in use on my 90g tank 2 problems 1 minor 1 some what of a problem. I have a leak on the joint of the 90 degree elbow where 2 elbows are coupled. I knew this I actually made this years ago but had to put it to use since short of time with my filter going out. Second is I didn't fix the gamma lid problem first time it continues to have a very small leak under the lip. I am monitoring it closely and have towel around filter just to see how much its leaking, but it is very little hasn't even made towel moist yet.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

The filter is actually quieter than my rena xp 3 but it also had an impeller going bad.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

So how much would all of this cost? For someone that doesnt have the pump already and etc..


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not up on the "gamma lid". What holds it on or how do you remove it to clean? The mud buckets and such that I have used like that are a job to wrestle off.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I would say if you know what you need maybe $100. If you can find pump somewhere cheaper.

The gamma lid is sold at a lot of hardware stores its actually easy to open. Its 2 parts an adapter that goes on 5 or 6gallon buckets and the lid that screws on. It cost less than $5 and supposed to be air and water tight.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Gamma lid explained. Thanks.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I see the pump is on the lid, are you using the vacuum created within the sealed container to return the water from the lid?


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand question, but the bulk head is on lid and 1in pvc going inside bucket through the lid. To prime the canister I follow same rules as on a rena xp3 I fill up the intake tubing and than open ball valves to allow bucket to fill than turn on pump. The rest is just gravity siphoning and filling bucket rising to pump.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

So far its been running since 11am with out problems


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Update if anyone still interested I've had it running for almost a full day now. I see difference in water it looks clearer and if you look at pics you could see the bubbles from the more stronger flow it creates. I wish I had more time to make that intake look nicer but I am going to see if I can find a strainer to fit on 1in pvc. I think I'm going to make a spray bar so its not quite so powerful.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I posted this a few months back and am seeking advice from forum experts on how to fix this problem. The weakness of my diy filter is the gamma lid if you look at the picture it leaks under the lip that fits over bucket. I have tried silicone it last for couple weeks and leaks. After that I tried plumbers epoxy putty that dries solid. This lasted the longest about 1month but eventually leaked 1 drop every hr. My last attempt yesterday I used plastic epoxy glue in the lip followed by the putty.

Does anyone know of a type of rubber or something that would adhere over that an seal without coming loose ?


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

No there is going to be some pressure in there and although the gamma lid is air and water tight, it isn't designed to hold the pressure. I don't think in the end you will be happy. The manufactured canister filters use o rings and clamps for a reason and I think you'll have a hard time solving your leak issues. Even if you do, you won't ever feel comfortable enough to go on vacation and leave it unattended for a few days.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I tested out to see if that lid can come off when I first started this. I also switched from the larger bucket to a 5gallon. I wanted to take off the gamma lid and switch it over. These lids will not come off without strong force actually it takes some sort of pry tool to actually break the plastic. I could not pull it off without destroying it.

My other idea is how would a high temperature glue gun work? If I were to let the glue get hot and use my heat gun to heat up that area would it cause a fusion or plastic weld?


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

put a tub under it just i case of emergancy


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I was wondering if you've thought of using the pads they use to scrub floors with? The industrial sized big ones. I think they do actually make a few different types of scrubbers for that so you might find something that works well there. They could be cut to fit into the bucket well as they are already round.


----------

